# Crate training - am I doing this right?



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I would appreciate any feedback on this...

My husband and I got our puppy a couple of days ago. We are trying to crate train him and have him sleep in his crate.

We have had two nights with him, the first night we did not hear a peep all night (not even for a toilet break) however last night he was much more restless.

He was fairly warn out last night and started falling asleep while we were watching TV at around 9pm. Then I got him up and called him to his crate - he was fine and went off to sleep (as he did the previous night). Then at around 11:30 pm he woke up crying. I took him out to go potty just in case that was the issue as it wasn't I put him back in his crate. He was then not settling at all. It took probably an hour until he went back to sleep. A couple of times my husband told him to be quiet as we were getting concerned for our neighbours however when we just ignored him he seemed to settle about 10 min after. (I am not sure if this is just because he was worn out or because we were ignoring him).

He seems to not LOVE his crate just yet, he will happy follow a toy I throw in or treat and is content however as soon as he notices I lock the crate it starts. Its not too bad in my presence but this morning as I went for a shower - well what a big cry he had!

My question is really around the type of crate we are using as I am wondering if a smaller (travel size) crate would be better at settling him as the one he is in is a large wire and big enough that he can stand up in it. (it is probably 1m wide, 70cm high and 60cm deep so quite a large rectangle. on the floor of it we have a bed that fits in quite nicely and ontop of that I usually leave a few scattered toys and his blanket on top. 

If you have any thoughts please let me know... should his crate be a smaller size so he has less room? Or is it just this behaviour is normal in the first few days of being in his new environment with out his Mum and sibblings?

Our pup Doug is 10 weeks old.

I have included one photo of him in his crate (although you can't see its full size here) and another of him lazing on the tiles.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Welcome and congrats on your new baby! Looks like he's going to be a big guy!!

As for crate training, where do you have his crate set up at night?? Near your bed?
When I brought my hav home she whimpered a bit at first, but I calmly clapped my hands to startle her and she quited right down. never a sound since. unless she is sick at night.
I don't know that this works for everyone but it sure worked for us... 
Also, if his crate is close enough you can put your fingers through the wires so he can lick/sniff your hands so he KNOWS you are right there with him.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

I can offer no advice as my pup hated the crate so much that I had to give up on it and move to an expen, but I did want to tell you that Doug is so so cute!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback. The first night we had him in the laundry and he was not fussed at all - i think he was just too exhausted from all of the days events  last night because he wasn't as relaxed we had him just outside our bedroom with the door open - I did do the hands in the crate thing so he could lick and sniff. I think that helped somewhat in making him quiet also made him wimper even more. I will see how we go tonight. I might try him next to our bed and see if that relaxes him. Hopefully his anxiety isn't a long term and just an adjustment thing as it is hard to see him so upset.

He tends to look really big in photos!!! I am not sure if it is just that he is a big boy or if he just photographs big lol here is another for perspective lol


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awwwwww, he is ADORABLE! how much does he weigh?

I would think putting him IN your room, next to your bed would be the best option. Where do you want him to sleep long term??


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Ok thanks. Will try that tonight. I think in the long term probably in his own space in the laundry.


----------



## Lola :) (Nov 20, 2012)

he is SOOO cute! Congrats!! I hope the crate training gets better, it sounds like you're doing a good job!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Doug is adorable. My input would be that if you bring his crate in your room, he will not sleep somewhere else after that. Choose a room and stick to it. Expect to be sleep deprived the first few weeks. Doug has to adjust and his bladder is still tiny. I had Teds crate in a pen and a peeped for him in case. He only ever used it a couple times. Ted slept through the night after the first night but was up at 5:30 am to pee. Gradually over the week after the wake up time got later and later so that now I wake him up at 7am to start out day


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> awwwwww, he is ADORABLE! how much does he weigh?
> 
> I would think putting him IN your room, next to your bed would be the best option. Where do you want him to sleep long term??


I forgot to add that he is 2.4kg.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Tia said:


> I forgot to add that he is 2.4kg.


ya, so he's going to be a healthy size little guy!!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks lise. We did end up keeping him in the laundry last night night for that reason (we don't want to create any habits). He was crying for a little bit (maybe 10 min) but wasn't barking which was good. He slept through until 530 this morning when he woke to go potty then my husband who got up with him was laying on the lounge and he laid down beside and they both had a little snooze (he loves laying near us on the lounges so long as its not in his crate lol). So a good night, hopefully it continues. I think it will still take a little while for him to get used to his crate during the day and he has caught on to our methods of trying to coax him in there where possible with a treat or toy rather than put him in there. 

Yesterday afternoon after he had a wee and play I put him back in the crate and he barked like crazy. I can't get over how much noise comes out of such a small dog.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

No advice on the crate training as I haven't had to worry about that for years but wanted to add my welcome to the forum and say how adorable Doug is. You have lots of enjoyment ahead of you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

One of the best methods I've ever seen for teaching a dog to love his/her crate is Susan Garrett's "Crate Games". I highly recommend this DVD. It is worth every penny. 

We started Kodi with Crate games the winter he was 6-8 months old. We can say "get in your crate!" from anywhere in the house and he goes BLASTING into his crate. In fact, for a while, at agility class, we had to pick it up off the floor and turn it around any time he was running a course, because if he saw it while he was on course he'd make a bee-line into it!

He loves BEING in his crate too... it's his "safe" place. it's where he WANTS to be, both at night and when we are out of the house. If we don't put him to bed "on time" he will come and ask us to put him to bed.

All of this is a result of the work we did with crate games... and it's a fun winter activity too!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Doug is really cute. I've had no problem with crate training, but almost all my dogs were born here, or the breeders had them in crates before I got here. The one thing you need to know is only crate them when necessary (when you can't watch them or at night). Alot of the time you need to have the crate on a table or chair next to your bed where they can see you and you can put a finger in to calm them. It doesn't take long.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

krandall said:


> Susan Garrett's "Crate Games". I highly recommend this DVD. .


Thanks for the tip. I will have to check it out.

All the feedback has been so helpful. 
Ill continue to be mindful on how we use the crate. Hopefully he grows to enjoy it as his little place to chill out. At the moment I think he just loves laying sprawled out on our tiles with his head wedged against the coffee table. It's quite a funny sight.


----------



## yabooklady (Oct 17, 2012)

Hello! Doug is soooo cute! I think you should get a dog crate that doesn't have bars...one that is designed more for travel. I have a 14 week old Havanese and while she is my first Hav, she isn't my first puppy or dog. My mother-in-law used to have/raise Scottish Terriers and she taught me long ago that those wire crates worked contradictory to what they were intended to do - provide a safe place for the dog to hide and relax. She always felt that the wire cages made them feel exposed and vulnerable...they can't hide with only wires! Anyway, get a travel crate and see what happens. He isn't going to be happy (initially) going into the crate, but as long as you know he doesn't have to go to the bathroom, give him some treats and toys, put him in and be done with it. He's going to get upset...I recommend leaving the room, after a few minutes he will stop (at least that is my experience)...Molly will continue to whine if she knows I'm in the room because she knows I can't resist her whimpering! Good luck!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

we have always used a wire crate with our hav, BUT we have it in our closet area and the back and all sides are covered with a towel, so she feels cozy. I agree having the wire crate without having it covered may not be the most cozy, den like feeling for them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

yabooklady said:


> Hello! Doug is soooo cute! I think you should get a dog crate that doesn't have bars...one that is designed more for travel. I have a 14 week old Havanese and while she is my first Hav, she isn't my first puppy or dog. My mother-in-law used to have/raise Scottish Terriers and she taught me long ago that those wire crates worked contradictory to what they were intended to do - provide a safe place for the dog to hide and relax. She always felt that the wire cages made them feel exposed and vulnerable...they can't hide with only wires! Anyway, get a travel crate and see what happens.


I agree completely that some dogs prefer enclosed, plastic "travel" type crates better. We thought we were being "nice" getting Kodi a large wire crate to sleep in at night. We even covered it with a sheet to make it feel "cozy". He always clearly prefered his much smaller plastic crates. We finally gave up, and let him use just the plastic crates. He sleeps longer and more soundly in the small cozy crate.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's advice. Doug is progressing really well with his crate training. 

We have left him in the laundry and he has been sleeping though the night waking up about 530 am. He cries but of a morning when we put him back in his crate after ping potty however settles eventually. 

During the days he has been much more comfortable being placed in his crate. 

Today we added a sheet around the crate I crate the more enclosed den atmosphere. 

Tonight he was laying by our lounge on the tiles and all if a sudden he was gone. After some brief searching and much to our amazement he had gone into his crate for bed.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

Tia said:


> Thanks for everyone's advice. Doug is progressing really well with his crate training.
> 
> We have left him in the laundry and he has been sleeping though the night waking up about 530 am. He cries but of a morning when we put him back in his crate after ping potty however settles eventually.
> 
> ...


Excellent job. I love how Doug picked the same hour as Ted to get up. He will gradually over the next couple weeks add minutes to that wake up time until he ends up sleeping in past you!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

I hope so. Although there was a bit of a set back this morning  I woke up around 630 and he wasn't up so I thought well that's quite late for him not to be up and I went in and he was quietly sitting in his crate - no crying but he has gone potty in his crate. I hope this doesn't set his training back too much. I don't know if perhaps he tried to wake me and I was on a deep sleep although I was awake around 4, 5 and 6 and didn't hear a peep so I just thought he was sleeping longer this morning as his crate was a bit darker with the sheet.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

That's why I put the travel crate in the ex pen. Ted used a pee pad , I think only twice but it was at the opposite end of his pen away from his crate. He has never peed in his crate. His crate is just big enough for him to go into and turn around. Maybe your crate is too large. Some others on here divided their wire pen in half til puppy got bigger. Wash the bedding really well in hot water or just go to the dollar store and pick up a few cheap sleeping pads until he is more trut worthy


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

lise said:


> That's why I put the travel crate in the ex pen. Ted used a pee pad , I think only twice but it was at the opposite end of his pen away from his crate. He has never peed in his crate. His crate is just big enough for him to go into and turn around. Maybe your crate is too large. Some others on here divided their wire pen in half til puppy got bigger. Wash the bedding really well in hot water or just go to the dollar store and pick up a few cheap sleeping pads until he is more trut worthy


I have RA, and I really need my rest. So the early mornings when Kodi was a puppy were too much for me. We did what you have done... A crate (left open) and litter box inside. He didn't need it all the time, but from time to time he used it. And with that arrangement, he regulalry went from 10pm to 6:30 or 7am.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Yeah it could be that it is too large where it gives him that freedom. He has been getting really good with his toilet training as we have been watching him closely so we will just have to not get too complacent


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

Doug is just the cutest, Tia . You asked about the size of his crate . . .and experts recommend the crate be on the smallish side. Raider is in a plastic crate and is only in there to sleep. When he wakes up, I take him outside immediately, to the same spot in the yard each time. We've only had him since Friday, so still very new to this, but he's doing well with this system. He plays nicely in the living room with our older Hav . . .and I put him in his expen with pads spread around on a tarp when we're away or home but can't watch him.



krandall said:


> One of the best methods I've ever seen for teaching a dog to love his/her crate is Susan Garrett's "Crate Games". I highly recommend this DVD. It is worth every penny.
> 
> Thanks for the tip . . .i just found it on Amazon and ordered it and looking forward to giving it a go with both dogs.
> 
> Isabella loves her soft sided collapsible crate and it travels very well with the check in luggage. Right now Raider sleeps in the little plastic travel crate but we plan to buy him a soft sided crate when he's ready for a larger one.


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Claire. He was much better last night. I noticed this morning when he woke his cry is much quieter so am thinking he cried yesterday morning and i just didnt hear. No accidents yesterday after the one i woke up to which is great as he was on his own for a few hours and used his training toilet inside. Fingers crossed he keeps going well. T


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi everyone. I just thought I'd provide an update on Dougie's crate training. 

He has been hardly making a peep in his crate the past few days and is more regularly going into his crate on his own when he wants some timeout. Of a night I've been having to leave his crate door open however if he does get up he is confined to the laundry. I did this because after his accident in the crate I was worried I didn't hear his cries which I'm sure is correct because the last couple of mornings he has gotten up and gone to the potty and cries afterwards (probably wanting some play time at 530am) but I only heard him because I was awake and it took me a few moments to be sure it was him. So relieved he is getting used to it. He will still make some noise when he doesn't want to go into his crate however it's no where near as horrifying as what it was and he stops after a couple of minutes and finds a toy to play with. I'm not starting to concentrate more on his toilet training. He is going ok with it but its more us being I servant then him being trained so ill be scanning the forums to learn more on this area. He also is starting to bite my toes. It doesn't hurt but I want to discourage any biting or aggressive behaviour straight up. Any ideas on this? He will growl and bark at me a bit too when he goes into these little hypo moods.


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

They all start biting and I know Ted was growling too. Just means he is teething big time. Get bitterapple spray and spray your feet. I taught Ted the phrase " leave it" which he fully understands. It works now when he approaches something that he shouldn't . Also replace the biting with a chew stick or other appropriate toy. Teds signal for wanting to go to the bathroom is growling and barking or he will tug at me. So many signals that they give us that we have to learn!


----------



## Tia (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you for that. I will get him a teething chew bone and try the spray and command 'leave it'. 

He has been soo much better. I can't believe how much changes in a week! This time last week I didn't think I would ever be able to leave the house with peace of mind that he wasn't barking or crying the whole time, he is so happy entertaining himself I am able to get some much done why he just sits in his pen or crate and naps or plays. So I am sure it will be the same with the toilet training and biting!

Thanks so much for the advice and support


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

This too shall pass


----------

